# Fracino Bambino Hot water tap fault



## Mio (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi All,

I have a Fracino Bambino 2 group machine and today when one of my staff was using the hot water tap it wouldn't turn off despite her turning the tap to the off position.

Opened up the tap knob to try and see if I could stop the flow. There was a pin through a brass rod in very centre of the tap knob, when I applied pressure to this the water flow eased off. Pushed a bit harder and it stopped the flow altogether however it now means we can't use the hot water until the problem has been identified and resolved.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Sounds like the pad washer inside the valve is worn (FC198A part number) - bit like a worn tap washer on a sink when the tap drips - if you press on it, it stops. You need to strip down the tap valve and replace it. Sometimes you can get away with removing the split pin and turning the metal washer underneath it upside down - they sometimes bend loosening the tap so if you turn them the other way around it may solve it temporarily!


----------

